# Bramble Berry Island Coconut FO's



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 21, 2010)

Just tried this one out and major disappointment - The scent has just completely vanished. This has happened to me once before on a different FO and someone offered words of encouragement saying that it might reappear but it never did. It smelt soooOOOooo good in the bottle too, and i've wanted a good coconut smelling one for ages now :cry: 

Has anyone else soaped with this one and also how often have other people experienced the vanishing FO's?


----------



## honor435 (Mar 24, 2010)

ive had some less exp scents fade real fast, but not bb, sad huh? I really like peak, nice and strong scents.


----------



## Mandarin (Mar 24, 2010)

I never have much  luck with coconut, so I feel your pain.


----------



## topcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Sometimes it can depend on your particular soaping oil blend.  I have used lemon myrtle eo in my regular blend and it sticks amazingly well, even soaped at 1.5%.  However I recently used it in an 100% EVOO castile and it disappeared totally within 3 months and never came back!

I have soaped BBs Island Coconut at 2% in an 100% CO soap and it is wonderful.  I have another fo (not BBs) that sticks well in anything except when goats milk is added....?  I am sorry the Island Coconut didn't stay for you.  Perhaps you can use it in a scrub or body butter?

Tanya 

ETA - that should be *3%* Island Coconut fo added!


----------



## carebear (Mar 24, 2010)

otpcat you used it at TWO PERCENT?  that's 10 grams per pound of oils. and it lasted?  are we talking the BB Island Coconut?

i've used it at 6% in my 100% coconut oil soap (tropical theme, I thought) and it disappeared.  great in lotion, tho.

I have no coconut that makes it through CP.  which is fine - I HATE coconut.


----------



## topcat (Mar 24, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> otpcat you used it at TWO PERCENT?  that's 10 grams per pound of oils. and it lasted?  are we talking the BB Island Coconut?
> 
> i've used it at 6% in my 100% coconut oil soap (tropical theme, I thought) and it disappeared.  great in lotion, tho.
> 
> I have no coconut that makes it through CP.  which is fine - I HATE coconut.



Ooops - my bad!  That should read *3%*, so 30gr/ml for 1000g oils batch.  Perhaps this soap isn't old enough yet to be sure the scent will stick for life?  I have one bar left and it is just over 7 months old now.  I used CO oil (RBD), filtered water and also added coconut milk powder - perhaps the powder helps the scent stick? - as well as insulated for gel.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2010)

uh oh - should I not get my hopes up about NG's Coconut Cabana?


----------



## gardengoat (Apr 15, 2010)

Have a couple of bars left over of BB  Island Coconut I made last May & still is throwing a pretty good scent at the open ends.  All was wrapped after sitting on drying rack for 6-8 weeks & almost always add some sort of clay to my recipes for the feel & to help anchor scents.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2010)

Coconut Cabana from NG behaved very well during soaping but after a week, the scent was almost gone, now at two weeks, there is nothing left. Used at 5% (max.)


----------

